# Wismec RX200S Firmware upgrade



## Dubz (16/6/16)

http://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx200s/

Not sure what this upgrade does as the link doesn't say anything specific.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/16)

Dubz said:


> http://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx200s/
> 
> Not sure what this upgrade does as the link doesn't say anything specific.


This doesn't seem to be an update. It's V4.00 which is already installed on my RX200S so I think they're just putting it out there in case anyone needs to re-install.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (24/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This doesn't seem to be an update. It's V4.00 which is already installed on my RX200S so I think they're just putting it out there in case anyone needs to re-install.


Do you or anyone know if the upgrade is available for the Rx 300 and if includes the pre heat option like the 2/3?


----------



## Morph699 (24/1/17)

check here for any updates on firmware: http://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx300/

or for any others: http://www.wismec.com/software/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (24/1/17)

Morph699 said:


> check here for any updates on firmware: http://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx300/
> 
> or for any others: http://www.wismec.com/software/


Thanks @Morph699 , I checked the site and unfortunately the preheat function isn't available on the RX300,however this is a good site with a lot of information. I will update my Rx300 but I strongly suggest anyone with a Relo-2/3 should take advantage of the preheat update.IMO this feature is one of the best any mod can use.My Maxo has this and I don't think I'd want a new mod with out the feature.In the age of advanced coiling (Clapton,Alien etc.) this helps ramping ever so much.


----------



## Morph699 (24/1/17)

as the device has just been released and so far only has 1 firmware released, im sure there's going to be added soon. as I have the rx2/3 there's been about 3 releases since its been out and it too has the pre heat function which I concur it helps a lot.


----------



## Willyza (25/1/17)

Thanks @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------

